# Tailstock and other stuff



## Johnwa (Feb 1, 2019)

The garage is too cold to work in so I took a few pictures of some small”projects”
I made this tailstock recently to go with my electronic spin index setup.  It should also work with my rotary table if I put it on a raising block.  I need to cut some slots in the sides of the base because the adjustment knob interferes with the rear slot.


----------



## Johnwa (Feb 1, 2019)

This is my version of Janger’s indicator holder.  I made it only one sided to speed up the print.


----------



## Johnwa (Feb 1, 2019)

This is my no-spill, hard-to-tip-over cutting oil bottle.  The copper pipe extends close to the bottom of the bottle so if it does tip over it doesn’t spill out the top.


----------



## Dabbler (Feb 2, 2019)

Really nice projects John!


----------



## DPittman (Feb 2, 2019)

Hey that all looks good! I really like the indicator holder.


----------



## Everett (Feb 2, 2019)

Those are cool!  Is there a set screw in the indicator holder to retain the indicator or is it a friction fit?  One of those would be handy, faster than setting up a mag base and arm.


----------



## RobinHood (Feb 2, 2019)

Good job and very handy to have in the shop for sure.


----------



## Johnwa (Feb 5, 2019)

I’m printing a BXA sized holder today.  The in progress picture shows what the interior looks like.  I have it set for 25% infill.  Near the corner of the dovetail is the hole for the height adjustment screw.   You can’t just drill the hole later because of the less than solid infill.  I’ve added a similar hole for a set screw to hold the indicator.  I don’t know if is needed tho.  The AXA one is just a tight friction fit and holds fine.


----------

